# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Սևամորթի հանդեպ սեքսուալ ցանկության բացակայություն. ռասի՞զմ ?!!

## Adam

Թեման պրովոկացիոն ա հնչում, բայց կուզեի կարծիքներ կարդալ էս թեմայով: 

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ռասի՞զմ ա արդյոք սևամորթի հանդեպ սեռական ցանկության բացակայությունը: Եթե այո, ապա ո՞նց խուսափել ռասիստի պիտակից: Եթե ոչ, ապա դա ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ ա, եթե ոչ ռասիզմ: 

Grindr app կա, որտեղ մի օր փնտրման կրիտերիաներումս դրել էի «ոչ սևամորթ, ոչ ազիաթ»:

Ընկերներիցս մի քանի հոգի տեսան ու կատակեցին՝ «շատ ռասիստ ա հնչում: Հանի»: 

Բայց ես մեղավո՞ր եմ, որ ոչ մի սեքսուալ ցանկություն չեմ զգում ո՛չ սևամորթների, ո՛չ էլ ազիաթների նկատմամբ: 

Կարող ե՞նք էստեղ քննարկել, թե որտեղ ա սկսում ու վերջանում իմ ռասիստության լիմիտը: Ինչու՞ եմ ես ռասիստ: 

ԵՒ կամ՝ հարցադրում, որն ինձ ավելի շատ ա հետաքրքրում՝ «ո՞վ կարող է ասել, թե ես ինչու ռասիստ Չեմ»: 

Ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ մտածելու, որ ես ռասիստ եմ: Քանի որ հակակրանք եմ զգում էդ երկու տեսակի հետ որևէ սեքսուալ գործողության նույնիսկ ամենաչնչին մտքից:

Էստեղ կոնկրետ ինդիվիդուալ մարդու հարց չի, որ ասես՝ կոնկրետ ի՛նքը ինձ չի ձգում և վերջ: Ստեղ տեսակի (ռասսայի խնդիր ա): Եթե սևամորթ ու ազիաթ ա՝ վերջ, չունեմ ցանկություն: Վանում ա: 

Ինչի՞ չպիտի ես ռասիստ կոչվե՞մ էդ դեպքում ?? 

Ո՞րն ա դրա մոռալ ու պոլիտիկ կոռեկտ բացատրությունը:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.12.2022)

----------


## ivy

Ադամ ջան, էս թեման մի քանի տարի առաջ էլի էիր բարձրացրել, լավ հիշում եմ։ Կարող է, առանձին թեմայով չէր, բայց սրա մասին Ակումբում խոսել ենք։
Երևում է, որ քեզ ահագին հուզող հարց է, որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նորից դուրս է գալիս քննարկման։

Կոնկրետ քո ռասիստ լինել-չլինելն լինելը իմ որոշելու հարցը չի, ուղղակի ընդհանուր կգրեմ, թե ոնց եմ վերաբերվում էս սեռական ցանկության հարցին՝ մի քիչ հեռանալով ռասիզմի թեմայից։

Ինձնից ահագին հեռու է էն մոտեցումը, որ սեռական ցանկությունը միայն ֆիզիկական ինչ-որ հատկանիշով է պայմանավորված կամ ֆիզիկական ինչ-որ հատկանիշը միանգամից բացառում է սեռական ցանկությունը։ 
Ամբողջ կյանքում ամեն չափի, գույնի, ձևի ու սեռի մարդիկ էլ ձգել են, ու կարծում եմ, որ սեռական ցանկությունը մենակ դիմացինի մարմնով չի պայմանավորված։ 
Ինձ թվում է՝ ձգողը հենց մարդն է, հետո միայն՝ իր «փաթեթավորման ձևն ու գույնը»։ 

Իհարկե, երևի ամեն մարդու մոտ էլ կան ինչ-որ ֆիզիակական պատկերացումներ, որոնք առավելապես գրավիչ են ընկալվում, բայց դրանք ավելի շուտ "nice to have" են, իմ պատկերացմամբ, եթե լինի՝ ավելի լավ, բայց որ չլինի՝ խնդիր չի, այլ ոչ թե սեռական ցանկությունը որոշող կամ չլինելու դեպքում բացառող գործոններ։ 

Ոնց հասկանում եմ, դեյթային օնլայն հարթակներում ահագին ակտիվ ես, օրինակ հեչ չի՞ եղել, որ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ շփման արդյունքում ուզենաս կպնել էդ մարդուն՝ առանց իմանալու, թե ինքն ինչ տեսք ունի։ 
Եթե չի եղել, օքեյ, կարող է դու իսկապես էն մարդկանցից ես, որոնց սեռական ցանկությունը միայն ֆիզիկական պարամետրերով են պայմանավորված՝ մաշկի գույն լինի, թե աչքի ձև․ ընդունիր դա ու հաշտ ապրիր ինքդ քեզ հետ։ Ո՞ւմ ինչ գործն է։

Մի միտք էլ՝ կոնկրետ ռասիզմի թեմայով։ Հնարավոր է նաև, որ էստեղ մենակ (կամ ընդհանրապես) արտաքին պարամետրերի հարցը չի․ մի քիչ խորը մտածիր՝ ինչ-որ ուրիշ բաներ կա՞ն՝ ֆիզիկական տեսքից դուրս, որ էդ խմբերի մարդկանց մոտ քեզ վանում է։

----------

Adam (10.12.2022), Freeman (10.12.2022), Աթեիստ (11.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (10.12.2022), Նաիրուհի (15.12.2022)

----------


## Adam

> Մի միտք էլ՝ կոնկրետ ռասիզմի թեմայով։ Հնարավոր է նաև, որ էստեղ մենակ (կամ ընդհանրապես) արտաքին պարամետրերի հարցը չի․ մի քիչ խորը մտածիր՝ ինչ-որ ուրիշ բաներ կա՞ն՝ ֆիզիկական տեսքից դուրս, որ էդ խմբերի մարդկանց մոտ քեզ վանում է։


Հավատա, որ ես հենց էդ մարդկանցից եմ:  :Jpit:  
Ֆիզիկականը եթե դուրս չեկավ գոնե մինիմում՝ բնավորություն-բան, ներքին գեղեցկություն և այլն … աչքովս չի գալիս: Գուցե մակերեսային մարդ եմ, չի բացառվում: Բայց դա կոնտրոլ անել չեմ կարող:  :Smile:  

Դե «սամոսաբոյ» ում ինչ գործնան՝ էդ հաստատ: Ինձ բացարձակ դա չի հուզում: Իմ կյանքն ա, ում կուզեմ կսիրեմ: Ուղղակի թեմա ա՝ բացել եմ ֆորումում, որ կարծիքներ լսեմ: Ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմա ա ու դեբատի առիթ տվեղ թեմա ա:  էստեղ ինձ ֆենոմենն ա հետաքրքիր  :Wink:

----------

ivy (10.12.2022), Աթեիստ (11.12.2022)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> հարցադրում, որն ինձ ավելի շատ ա հետաքրքրում՝ «ո՞վ կարող է ասել, թե ես ինչու ռասիստ Չեմ»:


Իմ ընկալելով, ռասիզմն այն է, երբ ռասայի հիման վրա ինչ-որ ենթադրություններ ես անում։ Ասենք, եթե բնակարանդ վարձով չես տալիս հնդիկի, որովհետև տունդ մաքուր չի պահելու, դա ռասիզմ է։ Քո դեպքը ռասիզմ չէ, քանի որ քեզ համար կարևոր են արտաքին տվյալներն իրենցով, ոչ թե դրանցից բխող ենթադրությունները։ Նույն կերպ ռասիզմ չէ, եթե Նապոլեոնի մասին ֆիլմ ես նկարահանում ու որպես դերասան ընտրում իրեն նման մարդու (համապատասխանաբար, ոչ սև, ոչ ազիաթ)։ Այսօրվա ձախ woke ակտիվիստները դա էլ կարող է ռասիզմ համարեն, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ ծայրահեղություն է։

----------

Adam (10.12.2022)

----------


## մարդ եղած վախտ

Իմ աչքում էդ կտրուկ մերժումը ոնց որ նշանակի “ես համարում եմ, որ էդ ռասաների մեջ չի կարա պատահի մարդ, ում ես գրավիչ համարեմ”: Հասկանալի ա, որ մաշկի գույնը կամ աչքերի ձևը կարա մարդուն ավել կամ պակաս գրավիչ դարձնի, բայց սևամորթների մեջ էլ, ասիացիների մեջ էլ և՛ մաշկի գույնը, և՛ աչքերի ձևը շատ տարբեր են, նույն կերպ ոնց սպիտակամորթների մաշկը ու աչքերը հազար ու մի ձևի ու երանգի են։ Նաև, իրան սևամորթ համարող կամ սևամորթ նախնիներ ունեցող լիքը մարդ կա, ում մաշկի գույնը իմ մաշկից բաց ա, ու տենց ընդհանրական բոլորի մերժումը ոնց որ էլ արտաքին տվյալների մասին չլինի էլի:

----------

Adam (10.12.2022), ivy (10.12.2022), Աթեիստ (11.12.2022), Ուլուանա (10.12.2022)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ ընկալելով, ռասիզմն այն է, երբ ռասայի հիման վրա ինչ-որ ենթադրություններ ես անում։ Ասենք, եթե բնակարանդ վարձով չես տալիս հնդիկի, որովհետև տունդ մաքուր չի պահելու, դա ռասիզմ է։ Քո դեպքը ռասիզմ չէ, քանի որ քեզ համար կարևոր են արտաքին տվյալներն իրենցով, ոչ թե դրանցից բխող ենթադրությունները։ Նույն կերպ ռասիզմ չէ, եթե Նապոլեոնի մասին ֆիլմ ես նկարահանում ու որպես դերասան ընտրում իրեն նման մարդու (համապատասխանաբար, ոչ սև, ոչ ազիաթ)։ Այսօրվա ձախ woke ակտիվիստները դա էլ կարող է ռասիզմ համարեն, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ ծայրահեղություն է։


Հնդիկներին տուն չտալու հետ կապված էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որ ռասիզմ ա, թեև հասկանալի ա, որ մեր էսօրվա աշխարհում համարվում ա ռասիզմ: Խնդիրը կեղտոտ պահելը չի, կարող ա շատ էլ մաքրասեր լինեն, բայց որ հնդիկների համեմունքների հոտը կարող ա ներծծվել տան մեջ ու հետո ոչ մի միջոցով չանցնել` փաստ ա: Գուցե ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում ա տենց լինում, բայց ինքս, տարիներ առաջ էդպիսի մի տանն ապրելու ողջ տհաճությունն ապրած լինելով, եթե տուն վարձով տալու լինեի, հնդիկների  կաշխատեի չտալ: Իհարկե, պաշտոնապես նման հայտարարություն չէի անի, թե հնդիկներին չեմ տալիս, բայց հնարավորինս կխուսափեի դրանից: Հնդիկների դեմ բացարձակապես ոչինչ չունեմ, նույնիսկ շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում իրենց, լիքը լավ հնդիկների եմ ճանաչում, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ շատ հնդիկներ իրենց հետևից որոշակի հոտ են թողնում, որն ինձ ու շատերին դուր չի գալիս: Ու դա արդարացիորեն չպիտի ռասիզմ համարվեր, բայց դե մենք ապրում ենք աբսուրդների աշխարհում, որտեղ լիքը բնական ու տրամաբանական բաներ պիտի փորձես արհեստականորեն հարմարեցնել տիրող կարգերին:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.12.2022)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ բուն թեմայի հետ կապված մի կողմից հասկանում եմ Ադամին, որովհետև ինձ համար էլ կան արտաքինի հետ կապված կոնկրետ առանձնահատկություններ ու չափանիշներ, որ որոշակիորեն վանում են, ուղղակի իմ դեպքում դրանք ռասայի հետ չեն կապված. ցանկացած ռասայի մարդու էլ կարող են բնորոշ լինել: Մյուս կողմից համարում եմ, որ միշտ պետք է առաջնորդվել «երբեք մի ասա երբեք» սկզբունքով, որովհետև էս կյանքում ամեն ինչ էլ կարող ա լինել: Լրիվ պատկերացնում եմ, որ մարդու կերպարն ընդհանուր առմամբ կարող ա էնքան գրավել, որ արտաքինի հետ կապված բոլոր կանոններդ ի չիք լինեն դրա ֆոնին: Բացի դրանից, ռասան էլ ա հիմա ահագին ոչ միանշանակ ու առաձգական հասկացություն դարձել. բազմաթիվ խառնուրդների արդյունքում հիմա լիքը մարդկանց արտաքինից դժվար ա կոնկրետ ռասայի վերագրել, ու, ասենք, թեկուզ քեզ արտաքինից բացարձակապես չգրավող ռասայի պատկանող մարդիկ կլինեն, որոնց, թեև կարելի ա ենթադրել, թե որ ռասային են պատկանում, բայց շատ վառ արտահայտված չլինեն տվյալ ռասայի առանձնահատկությունները, ու լավ էլ գրավիչ լինեն քեզ համար թեկուզ հենց մենակ արտաքինից, դեռ ներքինին չհասած: Նենց որ ծանոթության հարցում նման խիստ սահմաններ դնելն ամեն դեպքում էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի, իմ կարծիքով:

----------

Adam (11.12.2022), Freeman (10.12.2022), Աթեիստ (11.12.2022)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի միտք էլ՝ կոնկրետ ռասիզմի թեմայով։ Հնարավոր է նաև, որ էստեղ մենակ (կամ ընդհանրապես) արտաքին պարամետրերի հարցը չի․ մի քիչ խորը մտածիր՝ ինչ-որ ուրիշ բաներ կա՞ն՝ ֆիզիկական տեսքից դուրս, որ էդ խմբերի մարդկանց մոտ քեզ վանում է։


Կարծում եմ` հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ ինչ-որ ուրիշ` ավելի խոր պատճառներ լինեն դրա համար. կարող ա զուտ էսթետիկ նախընտրության հարց լինել: Այլ հարց ա, որ կատեգորիկ մոտեցում չարժե ցուցաբերել:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հնդիկներին տուն չտալու հետ կապված էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որ ռասիզմ ա, թեև հասկանալի ա, որ մեր էսօրվա աշխարհում համարվում ա ռասիզմ: Խնդիրը կեղտոտ պահելը չի, կարող ա շատ էլ մաքրասեր լինեն, բայց որ հնդիկների համեմունքների հոտը կարող ա ներծծվել տան մեջ ու հետո ոչ մի միջոցով չանցնել` փաստ ա: *Գուցե ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում ա տենց լինում*, բայց ինքս, տարիներ առաջ էդպիսի մի տանն ապրելու ողջ տհաճությունն ապրած լինելով, եթե տուն վարձով տալու լինեի, հնդիկների  կաշխատեի չտալ: Իհարկե, պաշտոնապես նման հայտարարություն չէի անի, թե հնդիկներին չեմ տալիս, բայց հնարավորինս կխուսափեի դրանից: Հնդիկների դեմ բացարձակապես ոչինչ չունեմ, նույնիսկ շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում իրենց, լիքը լավ հնդիկների եմ ճանաչում, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ *շատ հնդիկներ* իրենց հետևից որոշակի հոտ են թողնում, որն ինձ ու շատերին դուր չի գալիս: Ու դա արդարացիորեն չպիտի ռասիզմ համարվեր, բայց դե մենք ապրում ենք աբսուրդների աշխարհում, որտեղ լիքը բնական ու տրամաբանական բաներ պիտի փորձես արհեստականորեն հարմարեցնել տիրող կարգերին:


Տես, դու ինքդ նշեցիր, որ ոչ բոլորն են տենց։ Կարող է հնդիկ է, բայց փոքրուց որդեգրվել է, մեծացել անգլիական ընտանիքում, մեկ այլ անգլիացու հետ։ Հնդկական ուտելիք ոչ սարքելու է, ոչ էլ գիտի՝ ոնց սարքել։ Բայց դու իրեն տուն չես տա, իսկ անգլիացի եղբորը կտաս։ Ռասիզմը էլ քանի՞ ձև է լինում։ Ուրիշ բան, որ կարող ես ասել․ պոտենցիալ վարձակալի մասին նախօրոք որտեղից էդքան բան իմանամ, ստիպված պիտի ստատիստիկ ենթադրություններ անեմ, այդ թվում արտաքին տեսքի, ակցենտի և այլնի վրա հիմնվելով։ Հա, ռասիզմ է, բայց ինչ արած, իդեալական աշխարհում չենք ապրում։

----------

մարդ եղած վախտ (10.12.2022)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տես, դու ինքդ նշեցիր, որ ոչ բոլորն են տենց։ Կարող է հնդիկ է, բայց փոքրուց որդեգրվել է, մեծացել անգլիական ընտանիքում, մեկ այլ անգլիացու հետ։ Հնդկական ուտելիք ոչ սարքելու է, ոչ էլ գիտի՝ ոնց սարքել։ Բայց դու իրեն տուն չես տա, իսկ անգլիացի եղբորը կտաս։ Ռասիզմը էլ քանի՞ ձև է լինում։ Ուրիշ բան, որ կարող ես ասել․ պոտենցիալ վարձակալի մասին նախօրոք որտեղից էդքան բան իմանամ, ստիպված պիտի ստատիստիկ ենթադրություններ անեմ, այդ թվում արտաքին տեսքի, ակցենտի և այլնի վրա հիմնվելով։ Հա, ռասիզմ է, բայց ինչ արած, իդեալական աշխարհում չենք ապրում։


Հա, գուցե, բայց մեծ հավանականությամբ տենց չի լինի: Ու հենց էդ ա, որ նախօրոք էդքանը իմանալ կամ պարզել չեմ կարող. եթե ձև ունենայի, կպարզեի, ու եթե պարզվեր` իմ մտահոգույուններն անտեղի են տվյալ դեպքում, վարձով կտայի, բնականաբար: Դրա համար էլ գրել եմ` կաշխատեմ խուսափել, որովհետև իմ իմանալով` հիմնականում տենց ա լինում, իսկ բացառությունները պարզելու ձև դժվար թե ունենամ: Իհարկե, նաև մի պարզ ձև կա. ուղիղ հարցնել` հնդկական ճաշատեսակներ պատրաստելու՞  եք, ու վստահել, եթե ասի` չէ: Բայց մեր աբսուրդ հասարակության մեջ նման հարց տալն էլ կհամարվի խտրականություն, շատ հավանական ա, որ նաև գնան, բողոքեն ու արդյունքում տուժես:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (10.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (10.12.2022)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես ապշած եմ։ Շատ սիրուն սևեր կան, ասենք Աֆրիկայի կենտրոնական մասերից, գեղեցիկ սպիտակ ատամնաշարով, բրոնզի երանգներին խփող մաշկով, ինտելեկտուալ, համեստ, բոյով–բուսաթով, առնական...

----------

Adam (11.12.2022), boooooooom (15.12.2022), Աթեիստ (11.12.2022)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես ապշած եմ։ Շատ սիրուն սևեր կան, ասենք Աֆրիկայի կենտրոնական մասերից, գեղեցիկ սպիտակ ատամնաշարով, բրոնզի երանգներին խփող մաշկով, ինտելեկտուալ, համեստ, բոյով–բուսաթով, առնական...


Ես մի վախտ մի ճապոնական էրոտիկ կայքի կոդ էի վիզ դրել, սաղ կայքը քաշել էի կոմպիս մեջ ։)
Ու շատ զարմացա, որ իրանց ու սևամորթներին մենակ ռասայի պատճառով կարելի ա չհավանել։
Հա, իմ կարծիքով սա դասական ռասիզմ ա, բայց քանի դեռ դա որևէ կերպ չի սահմանափակում նրանց որևէ իրավունք, դառնում ա մարդու ներքին խնդիր։
Ոնց որ մարդ, կարող ա հոգու խորքում պեդոֆիլ ա, բայց եթե դա սահմանափակվում ա միայն իրա էրոտիկ ֆանտազիաներով, կարծում եմ խնդիր չի։

Արագ հիշածս շատ սիրուն սևամորթ գեղեցկուհիների ցանկ, որոնց իսկականից շատ եմ հավանում։
Ռիհաննա,, Զոի Սալդանա, Հոլլի Բերրի, Լյուպիտա Նիոնգո

----------

Adam (11.12.2022)

----------


## Adam

> Ես ապշած եմ։ Շատ սիրուն սևեր կան, ասենք Աֆրիկայի կենտրոնական մասերից, գեղեցիկ սպիտակ ատամնաշարով, բրոնզի երանգներին խփող մաշկով, ինտելեկտուալ, համեստ, բոյով–բուսաթով, առնական...


դաժե Will Smith-ը, որը մի 10 տարի առաջ իմ համար սև տղու էտալոն էր սիրունության իմաստով … չէր քաշում :Ճ
չգիտեմ … ))

----------


## Աթեիստ

> դաժե Will Smith-ը, որը մի 10 տարի առաջ իմ համար սև տղու էտալոն էր սիրունության իմաստով … չէր քաշում :Ճ
> չգիտեմ … ))


Իսկ Դուեյն Ջոնսո՞նը  :Wink:

----------

Adam (11.12.2022)

----------


## Adam

> Իսկ Դուեյն Ջոնսո՞նը


 :LOL:  չերեզչու՛ր Քար ա

----------


## Յոհաննես

Կարծում եմ չափազանց կարևոր թեմա է, անհամբեր կսպասեմ զարգացումներին  :Super Man:  :Super Man:

----------


## Freeman

> չերեզչու՛ր Քար ա


Իդրիս Էլբա՞ն

----------

Adam (11.12.2022), Աթեիստ (11.12.2022)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ո՞նց կարաս էս տղուն մերժես ։)

----------

Adam (11.12.2022), Freeman (11.12.2022), մարդ եղած վախտ (11.12.2022)

----------


## Adam

> Ո՞նց կարաս էս տղուն մերժես ։)


հա դե չէ ինքը բացառություն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.12.2022)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էհ, Ադամ ջան, ինձ էլ մի քանի օր առաջ ռասիստ հանեցին, երբ ասացի, որ կլասիկ եվրոպական արտաքինով (սպիտակ, շիկահեր, կապուտաչյա) տղաներին նույնիսկ փողոցում չեմ նկատում։ Էդ պահին նեղվեցի, հետո անցա առաջ։ Ընդ որում իմ դեպքում սկի տենց ծայրահեղ չի, եթե մարդուն ճանաչեմ, շփվեմ հետը, դուրս գա, կարող ա նույնիսկ կարևոր չլինի, որ արտաքինով հեչ ինձ գրավող տիպը չի։

Եթե Թինդերում աջ-ձախի հարց ա, մեկ ա՝ ես նույնիսկ ամբողջ հասանելի ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա աջ կուղարկեմ մենակ միջինարևելքցու արտաքին ունեցողներին։ Էս հարցում ես քեզնից էլ ռասիստ եմ դուրս գալիս  :LOL:  

Էս հարցով շատ ենք խոսել ընկերներիս հետ, ու դեռ էն եզրահանգման ենք, որ գրավչությունը չես կարող կառավարել։ Էդ համարյա նույնն ա, ինչ սեռական կողմնորոշումը․ կարող ա շատ հետաքրքիր ու գրավիչ կանայք կան, բայց ես պարտավոր չեմ իրենց հետ ինչ-որ բան փորձել կամ ինձնով հետաքրքրվողին շանս տալ, որ սեքսիստ չպիտակվեմ։ Կամ եթե ես չեմ սիրում, երբ տղամարդն ինձնից շատ բոյով ա լինում, դժվար 1,95 բոյով հոլանդացու կամ նույնիսկ արաբի հետ ուզենամ հանդիպել։

----------

Adam (18.12.2022), Freeman (15.12.2022), Աթեիստ (16.12.2022)

----------


## Շինարար

Մեղա մեղա

----------

Ruby Rue (22.12.2022), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2022)

----------


## Adam

> Մեղա մեղա


դոնթ ջաջ ինօրդը նա՛թ թուբի ջաջդ

----------

Աթեիստ (23.12.2022)

----------

